# Ginseng buyers ?



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a good amount I intend to harvest off my land this year. Does anyone recommend a reputable buyer that will offer a good/fair price for roots this year ? PM me direct if you would rather do that. It's been a while since I sold some and the buyer I went to is no longer in the business. Thanks for the input.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

If you wouldn't mind posting pix of that stuff that would be sweet!
In its natural state and stuff
Thanks
sorry can't help you with a buyer except to search around on google


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I found this when I googled ginseng buyers Ohio.

Ohio River Ginseng & Fur Inc.
PO Box 2347, East Liverpool, OH 43920 
Ph-330-385-1832/Fax-330-385-1842 
[email protected]


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the Mifflin Trading Post (in Richland County) still buys it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

So how much does this stuff go for anyways?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

@ 310 a pound dried.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Seapro is correct. Dave and Dusty Bright at the Mifflin Lakes Trading Post buy ginseng.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

The highest I seen it was $400 a pound dried....... It's almost like finding gold!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Grab a copy of Fur Fish & Game magazine, there are ads in the back for buyers of ginseng. Kroger and Gander Mtn carry it and it is published here in Columbus.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

appreciate all the responses, was hoping someone had experience with a good buyer. I sent a request to ODNR for a list of registered buyers, but it's like selling fur, finding a buyer who gives a good price is always the name of the game. I will post a few pics in the coming days when season is in.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

When you get your list call each one of them and ask what they are paying per pound. Then ask when their scales where last checked by the state. 

And do not forget to check up on the laws. The laws changed this year and are being enforced.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Fishingislife said:


> The highest I seen it was $400 a pound dried....... It's almost like finding gold!


WOW, 400 bucks lb. I can almost get two fill ups at the pump . I had no idea that stuff was worth that much.


----------



## catdreamin (Jul 30, 2008)

lv2fish said:


> appreciate all the responses, was hoping someone had experience with a good buyer. I sent a request to ODNR for a list of registered buyers, but it's like selling fur, finding a buyer who gives a good price is always the name of the game. I will post a few pics in the coming days when season is in.


You can bet the buyers all say "It's so hard to find a good seller."


----------



## dennis78 (Mar 15, 2012)

hi there are sever places you can sell oit I sell mine in zanesville ohio lrt me know if you want to know the name of the place dennis


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

My family used to deal in it. While I don't know any good buyers, I can still offer some advise. First, after it's dried, get about 4 ozs weighed out on certified scales. Keep it in a ziplock bag seperate from the rest. When you go to a buyer, get it weighed first, without them knowing you've got more. You'll find out pretty quick if they are on the up and up. Also, don't hold on very long after it's "dried". It'll keep drying and you lose weight. Good luck!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

sweet first post...smh


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

well seeing that it is his first post he cant PM.


----------

